# Denial for dx 268.9 cpt 77080 bone density



## she803 (Jul 23, 2012)

This report was denied dx 268.9 for cpt 77080--are there any further dx codes on this report that should be coded as well--such as the impression of this report? Thanks

Dual-Energy X-ray Absorptiometry: June 26, 2012 

History: 81-year-old woman with vitamin D deficiency.  There are no prior studies for comparison. 

Technique: Dual-energy x-ray bone densitometry of the lumbar spine and proximal right and left femurs was performed.   

The average bone density of L1 to L4 is 1.508 gm/cm2. This is 2.7 standard deviations above the mean for a young female control group (T-score), and is 3.3 standard deviations above the age, gender, and ethnicity matched control group (Z-score).  

The left femoral total bone density is 0.928 gm/cm2, which is 0.6 standard deviations below the mean of young female control group (T-score), and is equal to the age, weight, gender, and ethnicity matched control group (Z-score).     

The right femoral total bone density is 0.898 gm/cm2, which is 0.6 standard deviations below the mean of young female control group (T-score), and is equal to the age, weight, gender, and ethnicity matched control group (Z-score).       

FRAX assessment for 10-year probability of fracture: major osteoporotic fracture 4.9 %, and hip fracture 0.9 %.

Impression:   

Normal bone density evidenced by the measurement of the lumbar spine and hips.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 23, 2012)

What is the reason for the test?  This looks like a screening prompted by the Vit D deficiency, so you would need a screening V code.


----------

